# na kolejích



## Encolpius

Zdravím, byl jsem dost překvapen, když jsem dneska četl tuto větu: Bydlíš na kolejích? Nejprv jsem si myslel, že je to nesprávné, ale po kontrole jsem konstatoval, že to je velmi správná věta. Problém je, že nechápu logiku. Slovo kolej není pomnožné podstatné jméno, sice vím, že "bydlím na koleji" je také správné, ale jak může jeden člověk bydlet na kolejích???? Díky moc za vysvětlení.


----------



## K.u.r.t

"Bydlím na koleji" je správně. Ovšem koleje se často vyskytují pohromadě. Dalo by se proto i říci "Bydlím na strahovských kolejích"


----------



## Klara73

Ahoj,

Kurt píše, že by se dalo říci "Bydlím na strahovských kolejích", ale to se ani jinak říct nedá. To je jediná správná varianta. Strahovské koleje se používají pouze v tomto tvaru, takže ta polemika, že koleje nejsou pomnožné, je sice možná správná, ale česky se to často říká takto v množném čísle.

Hezký den !


----------



## Encolpius

Takže, třeba říct: Bydlíš na koleji? a ne : Bydlíš na kolejích? Jde mi vysloveně o tuto větu.


----------



## Klara73

Mě to zní úplně stejně - pro info - jsem Češka, se střední školou, takže žádná vejška, ale čeština mě zajímá.
Tzn. je to fuk, jak se zeptáš, malinko líp mi zní ta 2.věta, ale .... jak řikám, zní to dost podobně )))

Promiň, jestli jsem Ti vůůůůbec nepomohla.


----------



## Encolpius

Klara73 said:


> Mě to zní úplně stejně - pro info - jsem Češka, se střední školou, takže žádná vejška, ale čeština mě zajímá.
> Tzn. je to fuk, jak se zeptáš, malinko líp mi zní ta 2.věta, ale .... jak řikám, zní to dost podobně )))
> 
> Promiň, jestli jsem Ti vůůůůbec nepomohla.



Naopak, já si myslím, že na těchto stránkách jde právě o to, co si o věcech myslí rodilí mluvčí a ne akademici. Já mám pocit, že "bydlet na kolejích" bude tak trochu hovorová čeština.


----------



## Klara73

Se ví, já jsem tu jako zástupce lidu ) Takže pokud to chceš napsat nebo říct tak, aby Ti každej rozuměl, věř mě. Pokud chceš jít do hloubky, která je hlubší než Mariánský příkop, pak se řiď Ústavem pro jazyk český - haha - ba ne, nechci to znevažovat, ale někdy se to díky nim spíš zkomplikuje. Jinak - jsou to skvělý stránky, doufám, že budu moci někomu pomoct, a že ostatní pomohou mě.


----------



## Encolpius

Klara73 said:


> Se ví, já jsem tu jako zástupce lidu ) Takže pokud to chceš napsat nebo říct tak, aby Ti každej rozuměl, věř mě. Pokud chceš jít do hloubky, která je hlubší než Mariánský příkop, pak se řiď Ústavem pro jazyk český - haha - ba ne, nechci to znevažovat, ale někdy se to díky nim spíš zkomplikuje. Jinak - jsou to skvělý stránky, doufám, že budu moci někomu pomoct, a že ostatní pomohou mě.



Já taky doufám, že budeme tady číst víc komentářů od tebe. Je pravda, že rodilí mluvčí na to tak trochu občas zapomínají, kdo se ptá. Poplést cizince je zajímavý, ale my to tak přesně necítíme, co přesně, co znamená. Budu používat Nataše, Stáně, gejše!


----------



## K.u.r.t

Souhlas a podporuju to! Občas jen zírám, sčím UJČ přijde  Je to velmi zajímavej zdroj, ale nic víc. Spoustu věcí cítí lidé odlišně než akademici. Já si rád jejich stanoviska přečtu, ale pak si nakonec stejně udělám svůj názor


----------



## werrr

Proč nadáváte na ÚJČ tam, kde nikdo ÚJČ nezmiňoval? 

Použití množného čísla svoji logiku má: 

kolej = jedna studentská ubytovna
koleje = ¹ více jednotlivých ubytoven, ² jeden komplex více kolejí, ³ jedna instituce zaštiťující všechny ubytovny

Užití množného čísla odpovídá významům 2 a 3. Spíše než na konkrétní místo ubytování odkazuje na způsob ubytování.

(Stejně tak, když si koupím uhlí v uhelných skladech, neznamená to nutně, že jsem byl v kontaktu se dvěma sklady. )


----------



## bibax

Pokud chci vědět, jak nějaký student bydlí, tak se zeptám: "Bydlíš na koleji?"
Množné číslo má smysl pouze v případě, že předpokládám např. Strahovské koleje. Pokud nic nepředpokládám a jen chci vědět, jak student bydlí, tak užiji jednotné číslo.

A ptát se někoho "bydlíš na kolejích?" před např. Masarykovou kolejí mi připadá nesmyslné.


----------



## Encolpius

My jsem se tady totiž bavili ohledně více věcí, které se vyskytují v jiných topic-ích (??), a tam jsou zmínky o UJC. 

Ale pro cizince to množné číslo ve slově koleje je absolutně nepochopitelné. Ale budu muset si na to zvyknout.


----------



## Marci11

Správná otázka je: "Bydlíš na koleji?"
Protože "Bydlíš na kolejích?" by také někdo mohl pochopit jako, že bydlí
na tramvajových nebo vlakových kolejích


----------

